# R.I.P. onyx my sweet prince



## queencobra (Jun 20, 2010)

Sleep well little man have fun chasing all the little mice in heaven! 

In memorory of my anery motley cornsnake onyx who fathered 3 years of hatchlings who are all healthy and have wonderfull homes.

Thank you for being a great snake and you will be greatly missed especially by your wife rusty the female carolina corn who was mother to your babies and pandora the creamsicle and storm the snow.

Please look after butterbean butter motley and ice the blizzard you know they can get into trouble lol 

Love allways sammy and dave aka mum and dad xxxx


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Rip*

Rest in peace our lil man love you allways!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Im soo sorry for you loss  R.I.P Beautiful onyx


----------

